# Drift-Glass.com



## DerekFF

How fragile are they? Its not my cup of tea, but im sure there are people out there who will love those


----------



## Termato

That is a great question. While setting up the 20 gallon one I put rocks on top of them and they are holding up really nice. I would say they are sturdy to an extent.

The tips and any thin areas will be easy to break off or chip. Any hard hits like dropping a rock from over a foot above it onto the glass will most likely crack it. It is hard thick glass so it has a lot of weight behind it to keep its structural integrity, but it is glass.

Basically I think its sturdy enough to take weight and pressure but not to be thrown or anything like that.


----------



## HighDesert

These are beautiful. I can also see them in marine aquariums in vibrant colors to complement the fish. I think they're a really neat idea! They're blown, I assume?


----------



## steven p

Looks cool, ive been looking for 5/6 glass cubes for a modern looking hardscape. These could make wonderful accents. If theyre hollow could you silver fume the inside? 


Shhh, but a long time ago, some friends bong stem broke and i wanted to turn the bong into a cave for my fish.. never did, i was worried about my fish gettin some serious munchies or sick from chemical residue.

Edit: you could experiment with dabbing cloth on the soft glass to add texture, though i dont know how easy this will be.


----------



## Termato

HighDesert said:


> These are beautiful. I can also see them in marine aquariums in vibrant colors to complement the fish. I think they're a really neat idea! They're blown, I assume?


Yeah that is the problem with the Vibrant colors. They really clash with the natural planted look. It's a real problem.

Yes these pieces are sculpted. It was done using blowing techniques but because this was a solid piece it was not actually blown. 




steven p said:


> Looks cool, ive been looking for 5/6 glass cubes for a modern looking hardscape. These could make wonderful accents. If theyre hollow could you silver fume the inside?
> 
> 
> Shhh, but a long time ago, some friends bong stem broke and i wanted to turn the bong into a cave for my fish.. never did, i was worried about my fish gettin some serious munchies or sick from chemical residue.
> 
> Edit: you could experiment with dabbing cloth on the soft glass to add texture, though i dont know how easy this will be.


Silver fumes are used in torch / lamp working which is Pyrex. What happens with our color is we reduce it by applying C02. Any kind of burning matter will do that. I personally use newspaper. 

Someone actually suggested the texture thing before too, that is a good idea. I can actually sand blast the surface or the glass to make the texture. That would be great. I will have to do this.


----------



## thebuddha

i love finding washed up glass on beaches. you know broken beer bottle pieces that are completely rounded, soft, and scuffed up. it might be neat to add a texture like that to the glass


----------



## plantbrain

You might take this a different direction.

Use a nice display tank and use the glass to emulate all the elements of a planted aquarium.

This would free you from aquarium constraints.

You can then use the brown wood like pieces, then the plants themselves can be formed and sold.

Glass grit like gravel.

Glass in/out filters etc and then but of course.......Glass fish(real live ones).

Or just a scene(empty tank, more a display case).
There might be a market for glass art based on aquatic plants.


----------



## Termato

thebuddha said:


> i love finding washed up glass on beaches. you know broken beer bottle pieces that are completely rounded, soft, and scuffed up. it might be neat to add a texture like that to the glass


That would be very interesting. I would just have to be very careful with all the sharp edges. A lot of bottles use pyrex which is not compatible with our kind of glass. I can run into some trouble when mixing that. I can also try and add texture my not fully melting the colors I put onto the glass. I can leave a clump of color completely fused to the piece but not flattened against it.



plantbrain said:


> You might take this a different direction.
> 
> Use a nice display tank and use the glass to emulate all the elements of a planted aquarium.
> 
> This would free you from aquarium constraints.
> 
> You can then use the brown wood like pieces, then the plants themselves can be formed and sold.
> 
> Glass grit like gravel.
> 
> Glass in/out filters etc and then but of course.......Glass fish(real live ones).
> 
> Or just a scene(empty tank, more a display case).
> There might be a market for glass art based on aquatic plants.


So you are suggesting EVERYTHING made of glass. Now that would be something. Completely do-able too. 

The problem with a all glass filter is the mechanics behind it. I would have to get completely clear parts in order to have a clear filter. I can blow a fish tank probably as big as 10 gallon so that would only be able to be used for bettas and small QT tanks. 

The plants would be very expensive, because in order to make them look good I would have to put a lot of time into them. Real plants are thing and have some nice detail. I could make coral easier out of glass.

Salt water set ups like that would be much easier than planted tanks. While I did copyright this as Drift-Glass I have still yet to make my other copyright the Coral-Glass. This will be more like that.

I'm visualizing the planted freshwater aquarium using sand blasted Drift-Glass in order for moss and anubias to grow off of it. The salt water ones could use more of your idea where the entire construction is out of glass. That would just be a dream land of beauty in all honesty!

Here are two videos I just took of the two tanks with the Drift-Glass in it (Note: if you view them now they will have my commentary but later they will have music, their currently editing)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyK3DxC6yEA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AN3IXNdt4Io


----------



## Termato

I have a new picture of a different angle. You can really see the colors and patterns on this one:










I did a completely walk through of all my tanks with commentary videos and two pictures. I posted them all on my Online Aquarium Journal: http://www.termato.net/2012/07/26/new-video-updates-with-commentary-all-freshwater-tanks/

Let me know what you think.


----------



## rrastro

While I really dig the simplicity and beauty of the smooth pieces I think that texture is where you're going to find most success in planted aquariums. When you say sandblasting I'm imagining that it's after the piece is cooled but I think you could also try adding fine sand to the surface of a hot piece so that it partially fuses. Another thought is streaking or ribbed surfaces on the glass. Finally thought: nubs and / or loops so that people can tie on moss or whatever without having the string slide down the glass. Good luck and send me a sample if any of those ideas float your boat!


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

the purple piece attracts my attention. while i dont have a place for it in my aquariums. i see sculpted glass blowing as a viable options for many different hardscape ideas.

even iwagumi rocks might be cool as glass


----------



## Termato

rrastro said:


> While I really dig the simplicity and beauty of the smooth pieces I think that texture is where you're going to find most success in planted aquariums. When you say sandblasting I'm imagining that it's after the piece is cooled but I think you could also try adding fine sand to the surface of a hot piece so that it partially fuses. Another thought is streaking or ribbed surfaces on the glass. Finally thought: nubs and / or loops so that people can tie on moss or whatever without having the string slide down the glass. Good luck and send me a sample if any of those ideas float your boat!


I can do the sand texture by sprinkling powder glass color onto it at the very end of the piece. This will make the color not melt but still fuse to the glass. Great suggestion. 

streaking or ribbed...on the outside of the glass...The problem I run into it is the easy way to do it comes out uniformed and not natural looking..I will have to think of a way to apply this texture and make it look natural. A lot of people achieve that by using molds, I'm hand sculpting. Great idea though, this would add to the overall natural feel of the sculpture. Wood has a lot of these elements you are describing.

Nubs or loops hmm. I can do that def. That's a GREAT idea! I'll have to make some and then i'll show you what I got  

Thank you very much for the wonderful ideas! 



HD Blazingwolf said:


> the purple piece attracts my attention. while i dont have a place for it in my aquariums. i see sculpted glass blowing as a viable options for many different hardscape ideas.
> 
> even iwagumi rocks might be cool as glass


Thank you!

That would be very interesting. Something done like paperweights but organic rock like. This idea can get very complex!


----------



## raven_wilde

Have you ever seen Dale Chihuly's garden installations? I like them because he is not necessarily trying to imitate nature so much as compliment it. Something worth thinking about in terms of your project here.

Anyway, I like where you are going with this and I look forward to seeing more. I definitely think that you could make a killer tank for glo-light danios/tetras this way


----------



## Yamaz

how about hooking up a airline to the branches so you can see bubble? it could be a very cool bubble counter for co2.
or something like this 
[Ebay Link Removed]


----------



## Yamaz




----------



## plantbrain

Termato said:


> So you are suggesting EVERYTHING made of glass. Now that would be something. Completely do-able too.


Well start with a general philosophy and stick with it to the logical conclusion.
You like and make glass as art, you like aquariums, I think some aspects might seem artificial to you as a fish/plant biology hobbyists, but art does not suggest or imply any such bounds.

You can start with the tank which is glass, plants which can be lit from below with LED's, suspend fish, some small fleck son the surface to emulate current and have a fan to make them "wiggle". 




> The plants would be very expensive, because in order to make them look good I would have to put a lot of time into them. Real plants are thing and have some nice detail. I could make coral easier out of glass.


Well that is the rub as no one has done it like I suggest. That one old one eye SOB that blows those large displays that are yard art sized stuff, he's got his entire career based on that.

He puts a lot of effort into it, I think plants would be well worth the reward and push you artistically with glass.

Don't you? Alternate vs opposite leaves, colors, rosette plants etc.



> Salt water set ups like that would be much easier than planted tanks. While I did copyright this as Drift-Glass I have still yet to make my other copyright the Coral-Glass. This will be more like that.
> 
> I'm visualizing the planted freshwater aquarium using sand blasted Drift-Glass in order for moss and anubias to grow off of it. The salt water ones could use more of your idea where the entire construction is out of glass. That would just be a dream land of beauty in all honesty!
> 
> Here are two videos I just took of the two tanks with the Drift-Glass in it (Note: if you view them now they will have my commentary but later they will have music, their currently editing)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyK3DxC6yEA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AN3IXNdt4Io


Coral is yet another way to go, anything Biological as this is art itself and you can try to form the critters and plants etc.

Heck, making bugs out of glass, or a life size cat, or a squirrel? Sounds simple, but how many have you seen? Any done well? 
Then there's the fusing of colors and iridescent's onto glass, back lighting etc. 

Do a Jackson Pollard out of glass instead of paint. 

Many cools things you can do with this media.


----------



## CatB

i think when the glass filter was suggested, if i read it correctly, it was meant as glass intake/outflow... not the entire filter made of glass. kind-of like lily pipes c:

anyways, this is a really nice idea and really well-executed! it's about time someone made aquarium ornaments that were less tacky and more artful


----------



## Termato

raven_wilde said:


> Have you ever seen Dale Chihuly's garden installations? I like them because he is not necessarily trying to imitate nature so much as compliment it. Something worth thinking about in terms of your project here.
> 
> Anyway, I like where you are going with this and I look forward to seeing more. I definitely think that you could make a killer tank for glo-light danios/tetras this way


Oh yes Mr. Dale Chihuly. He was the first American Glass blower invited into the Venician School in Italy. I don't want to immulate his work too much because he has had a history of taking artists to court for making work too similar to his. He has a lot of money dedicated to patents and stuff. It's quite a pain to be honest. Many of his fellow glass blowers who worked for him got sewed by him, such as William Morris, one of my favorite artists.

I absolutely agree with that concept thought that the glass can compliment natural and nut just replicate it. I want to do as many as possible.



Yamaz said:


> how about hooking up a airline to the branches so you can see bubble? it could be a very cool bubble counter for co2.
> or something like this


That is totally do-able. I would have to make a blown piece so it would be hollow on the inside and then you just have to put the hose up to it.

Great idea!




Yamaz said:


>


Glass shrimp omG! hahah that's funny.




plantbrain said:


> Well start with a general philosophy and stick with it to the logical conclusion.
> You like and make glass as art, you like aquariums, I think some aspects might seem artificial to you as a fish/plant biology hobbyists, but art does not suggest or imply any such bounds.
> 
> You can start with the tank which is glass, plants which can be lit from below with LED's, suspend fish, some small fleck son the surface to emulate current and have a fan to make them "wiggle".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is the rub as no one has done it like I suggest. That one old one eye SOB that blows those large displays that are yard art sized stuff, he's got his entire career based on that.
> 
> He puts a lot of effort into it, I think plants would be well worth the reward and push you artistically with glass.
> 
> Don't you? Alternate vs opposite leaves, colors, rosette plants etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Coral is yet another way to go, anything Biological as this is art itself and you can try to form the critters and plants etc.
> 
> Heck, making bugs out of glass, or a life size cat, or a squirrel? Sounds simple, but how many have you seen? Any done well?
> Then there's the fusing of colors and iridescent's onto glass, back lighting etc.
> 
> Do a Jackson Pollard out of glass instead of paint.
> 
> Many cools things you can do with this media.


You have the right approach there, I do love glass and I do love aquariums haha.

Your are referring to glass plants. I have made flower and dragons before but not just regular plants. I've had to make leaves....but that's about it. It's absolutely possible. I think it would be a lot of work to create a set up that detailed. Mainly because of how expensive it would be to buy. I mean if I could the right person looking for it why not.

I can make a few test leaves just to see how they will come out, the large fan leaved plants will be easier to make.

There is this glass master who makes glass owels, there is another one that makes horses, a few other that specialize in such critters but not all animals have been made out of glass. Mainly fish have but not in great detail. It's an entire subject that needs to be explored. Once i get a little more money and time I am more than open to be the one who does it. Sculpting things such as animals like that is not very difficult but it is time consuming and you must dedicate a good while to getting everything right. 

I've done a Jackson Pollock style on a vase I've sold before. One of my favorites. Good thoughts here. I really like where all this is headed.




CatB said:


> i think when the glass filter was suggested, if i read it correctly, it was meant as glass intake/outflow... not the entire filter made of glass. kind-of like lily pipes c:
> 
> anyways, this is a really nice idea and really well-executed! it's about time someone made aquarium ornaments that were less tacky and more artful


Thanks! That is the idea get away from tacky and get into the beautiful world of art. That is what aquascaping is afterall, it's own form of art. 

Yea that is a good idea. I could make intake and outflows that LOOK GOOD and play into the tank. This is where I think the idea about the plants/animals and stuff would come in. I can make the outake look like a water fall or a plant and the intake look like flowers or plants or something.

Wow man this is really going somewhere. I'm going to have to set aside a lot of studio time to make some of this stuff just to see!

---

In other news I may get a 75 gallon tank today!


----------



## HighDesert

Termato said:


> I'm visualizing the planted freshwater aquarium using sand blasted Drift-Glass in order for moss and anubias to grow off of it. The salt water ones could use more of your idea where the entire construction is out of glass. That would just be a dream land of beauty in all honesty!


I could see a long piece with areas taped off so the moss wouldn't grow, so you'd have sections of growing moss contrasting with sections of shiny glass...


----------



## Termato

HighDesert said:


> I could see a long piece with areas taped off so the moss wouldn't grow, so you'd have sections of growing moss contrasting with sections of shiny glass...


Yea than you could have 100% control over what the end result looks like!


----------



## Yamaz

If you could make your own version of that glass shrimp at a reasonable price i would buy one...


----------



## Termato

Hey everyone,

I was busy moving from salisbury to Rockville, MD over the past week so I have been missing in action. I should be able to get into the studio soon so I can try some of these great recommendations you all have made.

In the meantime I will be setting up the last unpictured set of Drift-Glass I have in my 10 QT tank for everyone to see. I will post pictures later!


----------



## rrastro

updates?


----------



## Termato

rrastro I do have a small update!

I just ordered the color I need in order to create the more REALISTIC looking Drift-Glass. It should be here tomorrow at the lastest. I can now add the wooded grain and make the color not come out metallic. 

This is the third set I haven't pictured yet. I took two pictures, one by itself and another with the lighter one. Their both the same color but because I used a method called reduction-oxidation on it, it came out darker and more metallic.

Sorry for the poor quality pictures. I will take some better ones when I get the new work in on Monday.










On this one you can REALLY see the color difference.










I also updated the layout for the Drift-Glass website. It's not final but its better than what I had. I'm gonna do a fully custom one later when I have time.

I'm planning on going into the Studio this upcoming Sunday (it is going to rain). I would go tomorrow but I don't know if I can make it down there in time. Rainy days are much better to work because it is not as hot in the studio. It can get up to 120F in there.

One of my friends gave me this great idea. I want to know what you all think of it. Using glass like rocks instead of real rocks.

I also have been working on the set up for the 10 Gallon so I can take pictures of the last set. I had some epoxied to some real rocks but I felt it didn't look right. I am hoping the glass rocks will help with that look.

Something like this...although more ROCK textured and not just internal design.

















Going on the whole shrimp thing, I have made fish and frogs. These are some of the frogs I have made not too long ago:









What I'm thinking is doing some frogs and fish like that so the fish in the tank can use it as a hiding spot. I mean why not right! It looks good.

I can also add spaces in the glass rocks for hiding areas. All possible ideas.

Yamaz, I will be making that shrimp this Sunday to see how long it takes to make. I'm expecting 5-10 minutes max for it.

On Monday or Tuesday I should be able to give another update of either the new glass, shrimp and other things I make along with the epoxied set up for the 10 gallon.

The majority of the drift-glass I will be making is going to be single curled pieces like the purples ones along with the rock and a few of the earlier suggestions. Im not going to be working with a partner so I will get a lot more work done, but the down side is I don't get to bring as many colorful attachments so I can't make any HUGE antler looking ones. Just smaller ones or straight curled ones.

Thanks for looking and all the great feedback so far.


----------



## Termato

hey everyone,

I had to cancel my blow slot at the glass shop for two actually great reasons:

1. I bought a car! lol
2. I found a closer and better shop!

OH YEA! Hoping to get into the studio soon so I can make some glass.


----------



## moosenart

Termato said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> I had to cancel my blow slot at the glass shop for two actually great reasons:
> 
> 1. I bought a car! lol
> 2. I found a closer and better shop!
> 
> OH YEA! Hoping to get into the studio soon so I can make some glass.


Your concept is great! I would be interested in some! I actually went to the glass island thing in Venice ~7 years ago.


----------



## DerekFF

Still following this thread. Now these most recent brown creations are much more attractive than the purples or yellows. (In my opinion anyways) this is still a good idea with some great potential!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HighDesert

Congrats on the new work space, and just wow! Beautiful work!


----------



## monty123

Beautiful. I just visited the link given and found more. Great job Termato. I loved this.

_____________________
crystal paperweights


----------



## Termato

Hey everyone,

I had to take a break from making glass for a couple of years due to some issues finding a good shop around me. I am more than happy to say that I have gotten back into the studio consistently. I've started to branch out a little more on what I've been making and I've come up with some new fish bowls. Here is one of the ones I have set up at home right now:

Youtube video of the bowl 


Here is a nice little video of a 10 Gallon I put together with the purple drift-glass in it: Celestial Pearl Danio Tank - Drift-Glass

I'll be back in the studio over the next couple of weeks to make more fish bowls. I think the bowls will provide an excellent environment for me to test out different styles of the glass working together. I'll post any progress shots here.

My drift-glass website and the old pictures have pretty much been taken down so I'll have those back up eventually.


----------

